# PHISHINGLINKS



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo User


da es immer wieder vorkommt dass irgendso ein Intelligenzallergiker Phishinglinks postet und uns dadurch massiv nervt, dachte ich mir, ich schreib mal so ne Art Guide damit die Threads ganz fix wieder weg sind.

*1. Reportet den Kram. *
Wir haben da so nen lustigen Button der so aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann man draufdrücken und dann kriegt jeder Moderator von uns ne Mail zu dem Posting und kann entsprechend handeln.

WICHTIG!
Wenn ihr den Thread reported habt, dann schreibt bitte im Thread folgenden Text rein:

```
[size="7"]Thread wurde reported![/size]
```

Damit die andern wissen "Oh, das wurde schon gemeldet." und uns nicht 50 Reports für denselben Thread schicken. Das entlastet unser Postfach ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hört bitte auf, sinnlose Scheisse in den Thread zu posten.
Ein "Mods, bitte closen" bringt garnix wenn man es nichtmal reported. 
Es reicht, wenn einer ganz gross "Achtung, Phishing!" reinschreibt. Der Rest soll bitteschön die Finger von der Tastatur nehmen und das Fenster wieder zumachen.


*2. Meldet es im IRC*
Manchmal kann es vorkommen, dass wir Moderatoren gerade nicht im Forum anzutreffen sind. Ja, auch wir haben ein RealLife oder zocken manchmal WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt aber in unseren IRC-Kanal kommen und uns da auf den Thread darauf aufmerksam machen.
Adresse: irc.quakenet.org
Channel: #buffed.de
Wir sind da fast immer verfügbar. Die meisten lassen den Chat sowieso im Hintergrund laufen wenn sie WoW zocken.
Um uns zu rufen, müsst ihr einfach unseren Namen sagen. Bei uns klingelt dann ein Signal und wir erscheinen aus einer stinkenden Rauchwolke. (Dies kann manchmal etwas dauern, wenn grad ein Bossfight ansteht...).
Die Moderatoren sind im Chat an einem @-Symbol vor dem Namen erkennbar. (Ausser Q und ZAM. Vorallem letzteren würd ich nicht unnötig nerven da er sehr bissig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

So eine IRC-Meldung kann zum Beispiel so aussehen:
<User>: Hey Carcha, Ocian, Gnadel: Da ist ein Phisher auf <insert Link zum Thread>


*3. Habt Geduld*
Wir sind nicht immer verfügbar... wie gesagt, auch wir haben ein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kthxbye
Carcha

Forenputzfrau von buffed.de


----------



## Thoryia (21. Juni 2008)

WAS ihr seid im IRC!? OMFG ROFL, dicker IRC Flame INC! 1eins11zwölf43322 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2008)

Muss ich das verstehn? oO


----------



## Black Muffin (21. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> WAS ihr seid im IRC!? OMFG ROFL, dicker IRC Flame INC! 1eins11zwölf43322
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OWNED ZMFGGG LAWL M'D MYA DAYYY ;>;>;>;>


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

Thread wurde reported!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (21. Juni 2008)

Mods, bitte closen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....


Ich seh schon die "Achtung, Phishing!" in Übergröße durch alle Posts fliegen, um den Postcounter zu steigern...


btw: RL is was für Leute, die iNgAmE keine SkillzZz haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (21. Juni 2008)

ja ne, is kla


----------



## Sinizae (21. Juni 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> btw: RL is was für Leute, die iNgAmE keine SkillzZz haben ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, RL is was für Leute, die was im Kopf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (21. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Thread wurde reported!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du reportestnen Thread von einem Moderator.. Sinn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> Mods, bitte closen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau das wollt ich ja eigentlich verhindern -.-

@Auylio, du hast den Smilie schon gesehen oder?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

Melden ... hmm noch nid zu die habens sicher nid bemerkt
melden
melden
menno .. 
melden
sinnlosen text posten .. hmm immer noch nicht zu
melden

thread eröffnen wiso die mods am morgen um 2uhr keine threads schliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja solange das ding auf seite 1 bleibt und KEIN sticky wird ist die chanse das das wer liest  der das noch nicht weis bei ca 5% (leider)
besser wär titel wie: bei buffed gibts gratis wow gold .. oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja solange das ding auf seite 1 bleibt und KEIN sticky wird ist die chanse das das wer liest  der das noch nicht weis bei ca 5% (leider)
> besser wär titel wie: bei buffed gibts gratis wow gold .. oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Thread ist absichtlich noch kein Sticky, weil irgendwie liest die Dinger eh keine Sau.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Juni 2008)

Wie war das mit Capslock bei Themennamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, aber stimmt schon. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es so gelesen wird, ist meiner Meinung nach größer als bei Stickies..
Insofern 
/push ^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

ihr habt ein RL?!
echt jetzt?!
naja besser immer pushen,die stickies sind eher unsichtbar


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

rofl als ich das gelesen hab musste ich echt lachen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Juni 2008)

grmbl...
*mirc wieder runterlad*

Dann halt kein Reporten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

Hmm, da muss ich mir doch mal dieses irc runterladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Genau das wollt ich ja eigentlich verhindern -.-
> 
> @Auylio, du hast den Smilie schon gesehen oder?



Den hab ich übersehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> grmbl...
> *mirc wieder runterlad*
> 
> Dann halt kein Reporten mehr
> ...



Ihr dürft schon noch reporten. Aber manchmal gehts halt schneller per IRC. Und grade bei so Phishingkram ist schnelligkeit wünschenswert.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl als ich das gelesen hab musste ich echt lachen^^


Warum? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2008)

darf ich reporten weil der guide nich im guide forum gepostet wurde?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass (habe eben wieder zwei Phishing-Threads gelöscht wo zahlreiche Member gepostet haben, aber nur 3 davon fähig waren, den Thread zu reporten) gibts einen /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juni 2008)

echt klasse wie man hier versuch einen Moderator zu verarschen will aber nicht ganz klappen. Ich finde den Support gut und klar dauert es 1-7 min bis das problem behandelt wird unb btw ZOMFG OLOLOLOLOLOL(sry das musste sein) es gibt nen IRC das nenn ich mal ne coole sache


----------



## Badwitch22 (11. Juli 2008)

Ähh also ich weiß was zu machen ist aber ich habs mir nicht durchgelesen ! ich klick mal auf melden ! (klick) upss mein eigenes !

ne ne war nur n spaß ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

wurde doch ein stikie...


----------



## Lakor (24. Juli 2008)

HI! Ich bin mal auf anraten und Langeweile auch diesem Forum gejoint und wen seh ich? Den Carcha^^. Dafür erstmal ein Ololol! Ne aber echt Charcha /push aber das mit dem Rl habe ich nicht verstanden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuche schon seit 2 Stunden auf den doofen Knopf zu drücken den du da abgebildet hast =( Langsam glaube ich der geht gar nich wirklich ;(

Äh ne im ernst^^Wird gemacht Sir!


----------



## The Future (29. Dezember 2008)

Warum clost den Thread keiner hier steht nur Müll bis auf die erste sache vom Mod


----------



## Topperharly (28. Januar 2009)

super Carcharoth, danke!


----------



## Exôr23 (2. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehn? oO




Naja von einem Moderator erwartet man einen gewissen "Grund-IQ", also wäre die antwort auf deine ohnehin rhetorische frage: JA!


----------



## D)rrr (25. Mai 2009)

wie dreist gehts?^^

naja um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir grad den ganzen thread nur durchgelesen, weils n sticky war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> WAS ihr seid im IRC!? OMFG ROFL, dicker IRC Flame INC! 1eins11zwölf43322
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Exôr23 schrieb:


> [...] erwartet man einen gewissen "Grund-IQ" [...]



von Usern vll auch ?


----------



## Ildraco (10. Juli 2009)

reported weil nicht im guide bereih?? *prust* geil der witz hat mich grad vom stuhl gehauen.


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Ok. Das nächste mal werd ich den Reportbutton drücken wenn etwas auffällt. :-)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (7. August 2009)

Hehe....
Hab noch nie einen Phising-Link bei HdRO gesehen!
Aber da ich ja die Hirnakrobaten bei den WoW Foren so sehr mag schau ich da vorbei.
Werde also auch REPORTED schreien und DON'T TOUCH THE MELDEN KNOPF OR I WILL STECKEN YOU IN DEN GULLI UND YOU WILL NEVER WIEDER SEHEN THE TAGESLICHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

